# Hog Hunting in Destin area ?



## Muskeez

My family will be in the Destin area over the Christmas Holiday season. I was wondering if anyone can point my 13 yr. old son and I in the right direction to get in on some hog hunting. We would only hunt with a bow (me) and muzzleloader (13 yr. old). We hunt whitetails up here, but we have neverhunted hogsbefore so I'd like to find an outfitter or knowledgable resident to take us out and show us the ropes. We also would need a place to butcher any game so that we could take it home to Iowa in coolers. 

thanks for any help,

-Clay


----------



## chasin-tail

You can go by Jackson Gaurd(Eglin AFB) and Watch a 15min vedio and buy a hunting pass for $45.00 for the year.I have shot several pigs out there while deer hunting. If you target them, I would go to River road and look for sign. They cross that road all over. Also, there is no limit as to how many you can take! 

Best of Luck!


----------



## rob883

hey man sell me that Encore dude 



Robert


----------



## reelfinatical

What he said above... a 10-day hunting permit is $25 last time I was there getting my own reservation pass. I don't hunt (weJeep)but there are lots and lotsand lotsofareas out there on the Reservation for you to find food!!! The video is like 5 minutes long on recognizing explosives and staying safe. They will give you a detailed map and you'll see just how big an areathere is for you to hunt during your stay. HUGE area!Youall would definately enjoy the Reservation!


----------



## croakerchoker

how do ya get to jackson gaurd from ft walton. also do you have to call them first or just show up.


----------



## reelfinatical

Just show up during their hours. There isusually not even a line to wait in. There is a lady at the counter to get your info from.Mon-Thurs 7am til 4:30pm, Fri-7am til 6pm, Sat-7:30am to 12:30pm. They are closed on Sundays and federal holidays. Their phone number is (850) 882-4164.

Jackson Guard is located at: 107 Highway 85 North. Niceville, FL. 32578- if you want to google map or mapquest it.Jackson Guard is just above the top of the hill on the right.


----------



## croakerchoker

can ya get a hunting license there and do ya have to have 4x4. thanks for the info


----------



## reelfinatical

I'm not sure about them offering thelicense .. I don't see why they wouldn't ..

It would be peace of mind to have 4x4 out there, but in my opinion it's not necessary. There arebig ruts,thick soft sand, and muddy areas here and there, butmost of the trails on the Reservation are flat, hard-packed, and very2wd-able. Just don't take a car out there.  Ifanyone gets lost orstuck, (lol)give us a holler on cb channel 30.


----------



## 1956_4x4

If you are military I'd recommend the "Military Gold" pass. It only costs $20 and covers both hunting and fishing for the entire year.

Smitty


----------



## Muskeez

Wow, thanks for all the info so quickly. I'm glad others are getting some good info from this topic as well. How would a visitor like me that's staying at grandpas rental condo go about getting a hog butchered? Is there lockers that do it for a reasonable price? Is there places to donate them? or are they even decent eating? 

How about bowhunting them , is that a realistic possibility? I assume you spot and stalkor look for water holes? Is it dangerous for a 13 yr. old kid? Obviously I don't know squat about it but I'm eager to learn, and hunt something different.

THANKS for all the info,

-Clay


----------



## jspooney

Muskeez...your best bet for a great hunt is to trade a pig hunt for a deer hunt in Iowa. You guys have some awesome bucks! My uncle would do it in a heartbeat. I hunt Eglin but not nearly as good as him.


----------



## Muskeez

Hmm., that's a good idea. I live in NW Iowa which is good deer hunting, but not great like southern Iowa. I'll try to post a pic of this years buck which is average. I have met and become friends with 2 guys from Minnesota that come to our area to bowhunt each year. They stay at the motel but use my garage to hang and butcher their deer while they are here. Their liscenses end up being about $500 each by the time they buy the regular nonres. hunting lisc., habitat stamp, and deer tags. Nonresidents have to put in for a lottery drawing for the area that they want to hunt. It's easier to get tags up here in northern Iowa because most people want to go to southern Iowa. They get a package of 2 tags, one any-sex, and one antlerless. 

so anyway, what type of hunting techniques do you use to shoot these ugly critters in FL?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *Muskeez (11/28/2007)* How would a visitor like me ...go about getting a hog butchered? Is there lockers that do it for a reasonable price? Is there places to donate them? or are they even decent eating?
> 
> How about bowhunting them , is that a realistic possibility? I assume you spot and stalkor look for water holes? Is it dangerous for a 13 yr. old kid? Obviously I don't know squat...
> 
> -Clay


It is no more dangerous for a 13year old than it is for you. At one of the farms I work, we regularly get charged by "flocks" of hogs while riding the 4wheelers and golf carts around checkin on the cows. If they choose to turn on you or your son, it can be bad news bears. Hunting public land without crops or greenfields, I'm not 100% sure how I'd go about hunting them. At our place, they stick to the pastures and ponds at night. But then again, we spotlight the shit outta them. Regarding the palatability, hogs are fantastic eating. You can do so much with them (bacon, sausage, pork tenderloin, etc.). Of course, regarding donating the meat, why shoot it if you're not gonna eat it? That's my modus operandi-only kill what you're going to eat...with the exception of armadillos and possums.


----------

